# ukba surprise visit during EEA2 application



## Lyron (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello all,

Im Spanish, and my wife is Venezuelan. Im working right know and my wife will aply for an EEA2. The thing is that we are living right now in a room, and the person who rented us the room, said to us that it was very important to not saying that we are living in this address to the government, and that we always should say that we are in a temporary address of a friend's house, because the council does not knows about the subletings of the house (In other words, nobody knows that the landlord is subletting the rooms).

Is it common for the ukba to make "surprise visits" to your address during an EEA2 application? I Will supply our marriage certificate along several proof of our reationship (+5 years). Is really important for us to know this, because that may mean that we have to get a new home 

Thanks all... Cheers


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Lyron said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im Spanish, and my wife is Venezuelan. Im working right know and my wife will aply for an EEA2. The thing is that we are living right now in a room, and the *1)* person who rented us the room, said to us that it was very important to not saying that we are living in this address to the government, and that we always should say that we are in a temporary address of a friend's house, because the council does not knows about the subletings of the house (In other words, nobody knows that the landlord is subletting the rooms).
> 
> ...


I'm going to give you 3 answers:

1) HONEST: because of sc*m bags like that person, now honest EU migrants are harshly scrutinized, and us -tax payers, provide social assistance to thieves like that person.

2) PROFESSIONAL: It's not common, at worst, you might be invited for a couples interview.

3) LOGICAL: y'all should start looking for a "new home" (check VENenIN in Facebook, there have some rooms for rent) you shouldn't be part of something that's 100% illegal and immoral.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Lyron (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Jrge... we'll have to go somewhere else then


----------

